# Proofing sites



## SabrinaO (Jan 11, 2011)

Whats a good site for proofing? What site do you all use? Are there any free/cheap ones? I'm looking for one that has the option of me generating a password for my clients to use. Any reccomendations?


----------



## ababysean (Jan 11, 2011)

SabrinaO said:


> Whats a good site for proofing? What site do you all use? Are there any free/cheap ones? I'm looking for one that has the option of me generating a password for my clients to use. Any reccomendations?



what do you use for your website?
I use zenfolio, business upgrade ($100 a year) and I can have proofing albums that way and they can order directly from the album.

CrystalBellePhotography

here is my site, it is still way under construction....


----------



## swedberg311 (Jan 11, 2011)

I use Bludomain for my website and they have online proofing and they dont charge you a % they can also order straight through the site with the shopping cart and you set your prices.


----------



## ababysean (Jan 11, 2011)

for blu, who do they order from?  or do you have to actually fullfill the orders?
i am really debating going blu after my year is up at zen


----------



## swedberg311 (Jan 11, 2011)

they put the order in it sends you the info and they pick to pay you directly or via paypal but you get to order through with whoever you want! I LOVE IT! way more control than most companies and no stupid fees!


----------



## el_shorty (Jan 11, 2011)

My girlfriend uses Zenfolio for her wedding photography business, she tried other sites, not sure which ones though, but she like Zenfolio better.


----------



## ababysean (Jan 11, 2011)

there is also instaproofs.com


----------



## MohaimenK (Jan 11, 2011)

but what if I don't want to make my website through them and just want to use a proofing site?


----------



## ajkramer87 (Jan 11, 2011)

smugmug works pretty well


----------



## ababysean (Jan 11, 2011)

I guess you could link to the gallery from your website, but who is making your site?  maybe they can make a proofing gallery?
have you looked at instaproofs?


----------



## MohaimenK (Jan 11, 2011)

ababysean said:


> I guess you could link to the gallery from your website, but who is making your site? maybe they can make a proofing gallery?
> have you looked at instaproofs?


 
i just did...and yeah you're right i'll ask my friend. he seems smart enough as long as he can show me how to update it should be good.


----------



## MohaimenK (Jan 11, 2011)

Galleries

Actually that is the route I might go with. You create it through LR3. Something to look in to


----------



## KmH (Jan 11, 2011)

SabrinaO said:


> Whats a good site for proofing? What site do you all use? Are there any free/cheap ones? I'm looking for one that has the option of me generating a password for my clients to use. Any reccomendations?


Yes. Don't proof online.
The most effective way to proof is in person.


----------



## MohaimenK (Jan 11, 2011)

KmH said:


> SabrinaO said:
> 
> 
> > Whats a good site for proofing? What site do you all use? Are there any free/cheap ones? I'm looking for one that has the option of me generating a password for my clients to use. Any reccomendations?
> ...


 
What if it was a destination wedding and the person lives in the other coast?


----------



## ababysean (Jan 11, 2011)

MohaimenK said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > SabrinaO said:
> ...



Even if the person lives in the same city, sometimes in person proofing does not work out.
I know that in person proofing has been shown to bring higher sales, but sometimes, like now when I'm not really doing my photography for sales, but more for experience, in person proofing is not really economical.

Also, people like their distant relatives to be able to see the photos as well, and I've had people in other states order from my zenfolio proofing page...


----------



## MohaimenK (Jan 11, 2011)

ababysean said:


> MohaimenK said:
> 
> 
> > KmH said:
> ...


 
beside you want to give them time. they're not going to want to make up their mind going through 600 pictures while sitting next to them. they might feel pressured to do it quickly vs taking their time for hours and days to pick what they truly want printed.


----------

